# carb ajustments;running crappy



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

hi all, got a homelite super2 16" saw my uncle wants me to fix, well i got her running, but i'll only run at idle w/ choke. if you give it gas, it wants to die. But if you put choke off and squeeze the throttle it'll run full bore but won't idle. their is 2 screws red and white capped on the small zama carb. 2cycles aren't my specalty, so any help is greatly appreciated....

bsman.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Red cap is high speed/load adjustment, white cap is low speed idle circuit. Sounds like your not getting enough fuel at idle speeds, turn the screw with the white cap counter clockwise as far as it will go and see if this helps, if not you may have to remove the white limiter cap to adjust it further.

If everything is working properly in your carburetor and you have no external air leaks then the engine should run ok within the limits of the plactic caps on the adjusment screws


----------

